# Ein etwas anderer Gaming Schreibtisch



## moonlive (15. September 2018)

Ich bin irgendwie auf der Suche nach einem "guten" "hübschen" ... Gaming-Desk, sollte zum Zocken sein.
Am liebsten in Weiß.
Einfach schlicht und simple.
Ohne viel SchnickSchnack, aber einfach nur Rechteckig soll er auch nicht sein.
Meinetwegen auch mit einer kleinen Tischplatte.
Bei dem ganzen Standard, ist einfach nichts dabei wo mir gefällen könnte.
Und die ganzen Schubladen könnte man sich sparen.
Meistens sind es die Tischbeine die das ganze Design verbocken.
Selbst bei so manchen teueren Designer-Schreibtischen.
Und dann gibt es so ne Liga, wo die Tische auf einmal eine Marke habe wie e-mod, DX-Racer, Lian Li und dafür extrem viel Kosten, dafür aber ganz cool.

~Wie dem auch sei habe ich mir gedacht, da werde ich mir wohl aus 2 Melamin-Platten, und einer IKEA-Glasplatte
einen Tisch selber bauen, und naja was nimmt man als Tischbeine..... wie wäre es mit 2x Thermaltake - The Tower 900 ....~

Die haben eine ideale höhe von ca. 75cm und kosten zusammen gerade mal ca. 500.-
in etwa derselbe Preis wo ich mir auch einen "anständigen" Gaming-Desk hohlen könnte.

Jetzt die frage:
-Lohnt das? Eigentlich übersteigt das mein Pügee

"Was meint ihr?"
schon erfahrungen mit Tisch auf PC-Gehäuse stellen?
Oder wo benutzt ihr Monitor,PC, Maus und Tastatur.

Irgendwie wären mir 2 normale Cases lieber, die sind dann halt nur 45cm hoch...
Aber als Tischbeine sehen die wenigstens noch in Ordnung aus.
zwei übereinanderstellen wollt ich die aber auch nicht, ...obwohl so ein mini-ITX auf einem midi-Tower würde sich bestimmt lustig machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (15. September 2018)

Ich habe mir das Nanoxia Projekt S in eine Tischplatte eingebaut. 
Klar hätte ich es günstiger machen können, aber es gefällt mir. 
Deine Idee wäre mir schon zu teuer, aber wenn es dir gefällt.... Hau rein.


----------



## moonlive (15. September 2018)

habs mir anderst überlegt.

Das mit 2 Towern wäre einfach zu "klobig", da geht zuviel Fläche verloren.
Und joah, zu teuer, aber wem's gefällt:
(2x) Thermaltake The Tower 900
dann Tischplatte obendrauf und FERTIG!

Bin nun mal auschau halten.
- Nähtische gefallen mir.


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. September 2018)

Ich habe mir aus einem SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisch mit einem KRILLE-Tischbein mit Rolle von Ikea und einer 85cmx28cm großen Siebdruckplatte einen Coucharmlehnen-PC gebastelt. Darauf habe ich 25"-Monitor, Tastatur und Mauspad drauf. Der Zocker-PC steht als Gewicht auf den Füßen des umgebauten Laptoptisch und dieser läßt sich um fast 270° wegdrehen zum aufstehen, sitzen oder liegen. Was Entspannteres gibt es nicht. Keine 40 € alles zusammen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (15. September 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> habs mir anderst überlegt.
> 
> Das mit 2 Towern wäre einfach zu "klobig", da geht zuviel Fläche verloren.
> Und joah, zu teuer, aber wem's gefällt:
> ...



Nähtische bzw ne alte Tischnähmaschine habe ich auch noch Zuhause und war schon am überlegen ob ich da ein ITX-System einbaue.
Problem ist wenig Platz auf dem Tisch, aber schick ist es schon.


----------



## moonlive (15. September 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> einen Coucharmlehnen-PC gebastelt...
> ...und dieser läßt sich um fast 270° wegdrehen



Ergonomisch.
Coole Sache, kann mir das gut vorstellen.
Wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie ein Laptop-Beistelltisch. Nur mit größerer Armfläche.

Spielst du auf der Couch?


----------



## RossiCX (15. September 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aus einem SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisch mit einem KRILLE-Tischbein mit Rolle von Ikea und einer 85cmx28cm großen Siebdruckplatte einen Coucharmlehnen-PC gebastelt. Darauf habe ich 25"-Monitor, Tastatur und Mauspad drauf. Der Zocker-PC steht als Gewicht auf den Füßen des umgebauten Laptoptisch und dieser läßt sich um fast 270° wegdrehen zum aufstehen, sitzen oder liegen. Was Entspannteres gibt es nicht. Keine 40 € alles zusammen.



Stell mal bitte ein paar Bilder rein, das interessiert mich!


----------



## Drakexz (15. September 2018)

Die "Thermaltake The Tower 900" sind ca. 50 cm im Quadrat. Eine anständige Tischplatte bekommst du da nicht drauf. Für etwas Platz auf dem Tisch sollte die Platte da schon ~75 cm tief sein. Zudem verbaust du dir unter dem Tisch schon mal einen Meter.

PC Gehäuse sind normalerweise auch nicht dafür ausgelegt als Unterstand für eine Tischplatte herzuhalten. Je nach Platte (Glas, Masivholz oder "billig" IKEA) kommt dadurch schon einiges an Gewicht zustanden. Dann noch dein(e) Monitor(e) oben drauf. Wenn du dich dann vielleicht doch auch mal darauf abstützt dann kommt schon einiges an Gewicht hinzu. PC Gehäuse sind normalerweise nur aus relativ dünnem Blech, dass nur die Form des Gehäuses tragen muss, aber nicht noch ettliche Kilos oben drauf. 

Ich z.B. hab hier eine Masivholzplatte (Buche) von IKEA mit 75x155 cm und dazu links und rechts je ein U-förmiges Beine aus 4-Kant Edelstahl. Ist stabil und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. (zumindest mir gefällt es) Nur die Beine gibt es leider nicht mehr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2018)

Sofern Betonoptik für dich was wäre:

Wir haben für die Teens einen von poco geholt.
Sehr schlicht und schick und dennoch nicht langweilig.
Schreibtisch Beton-Optik ▶ online bei POCO kaufen
Kostet 99 €
Qualität OK, am Besten selbst mal anschauen, ist in jedem poco-Markt ausgestellt.

Der dazu passende Rollcontainer kostet leider 79 € und ist m. E. relativ teuer.
Da was anderes aus dem Zimmer weichen musste, haben wir den notgedrungen mitgekauft.


Sieht dann mit einem Ryzen 2700x System + 32" + 24" in etwa so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. September 2018)

Also hier mein Couchlehnen-PC in Bildern und einigen Erklärungen und Hinweisen.
Beim 1. Bild steht der PC auf einer zugeschnittenen Holzplatte. Dies ist auf den Dreiecksfuß von dem SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisch.
Das jetzt drehbare Einbein vom SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisch habe ich natürlich modifiziert.
Die Zentrierungsnase im Einbein abgeschliffen und mit passenden Unterlagscheiben zur drehbaren Fußstütze umfunktioniert.
Das ganze Bein dreht sich also im Dreiecksfuß.
Mittig sieht man eine Sechskantschraube, zuvor eine große Flügelschraube, da kann man die Höhe justieren.
Auf dem 2.Bild ist das KRILLE-Tischbein mit feststellbarer Doppelrolle von Ikea montiert.
Und so wird der PC auf der Couch genutzt, sitzend oder seitlich liegend.
Zum Filme schauen auch Dank höhenverstellbarem Monitor auch bequem ganz liegend, wenn er 45° geschwenkt wird wie auf dem 4.Bild.
Der Monitorfuß ist mit Schrauben auf der Siebdruckplatte befestigt.
Die Platte ist einseitig schwarz und glatt, die andere Seite eher bräunlich geriffelt rauh.
Die hellbraune Holzkante habe ich übrigens mit Stoßstangenschwarz aus dem Kfz-Handel eingeschwärzt mit Pinsel und wasserlöslichem Klarlack fixiert.
Auf dem 3.Bilde ist er fast zur Wand weggeklappt wenn er nicht benutzt wird.
Da ist noch ein Lochboard von Ikea dazugekommen, nur am unteren Standbrett montiert.
Es ist von mir in schwarz lackiert worden, gibt es normal in weiß und holzfarben.
Hauptsächlich hatte ich nach was gesucht für die Halbkugellautsprecher für mein 2.1 Lautsprechersystem.
Aber so ist noch für Steamcontroller, Kopfhörer und Subwoofer noch was praktischeres geworden.
Beim 4.Bild ist er für das Filmeschauen ausgerichtet.
Beim 5.Bild ist die orginale und zuvor kippbare Tischhalterung des SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisches an der Unterseite zu sehen.
Die alte dreieckige Platte des SVARTÅSEN-Laptoptisches könnte man noch abgepolstert umfunktionieren zum Schoß-PC...
Alles zusammen entspannte 40€...
Anmerkung: Es ist zwar wackelig, aber sicher das ganze. Aber es erfüllt meinen Zweck voll und ganz.
Zuvor hatte ich mir einen aus einem Autofelgenbaumfuß gebastelt.
Er hatte aber im drehbaren Bereich seine Schwächen und Abnutzungen gehabt.


----------



## Kllr-Joe (16. September 2018)

Top, eine nette Bastelei! @gekipptesBit 

Allgemein würde ich auch nicht die Tischplatte auf PC-Gehäusen abstützen. Ich würde mir wohl einen einfachen Tisch mit vier Beinen holen, nicht nur mir so zwei T-Beinen (sollte mMn schwingungsunempfindlicher sein). Die Tischplatte ist vermutlich am besten wenn sie nicht glänzend, erst recht nicht aus Glas, ist. So spiegelt es möglichst wenig, was für die Augen angenehmer sein sollte und weniger vom Monitor ablenkt und Fingerabdrücke sieht man da auch nicht so schnell. Auch solltest du auf die Schreibtischtiefe arbeiten. So das du bspw. genug Platz hast für die Monitore und die Tastatur und Handablage, etc. und unten genug Platz um die Beine auch mal ein wenig ausstrecken zu können. Eventuell sind dann auch noch Kabeldurchlässe und andere Systeme zum Kabelmanagment interessant, also Kabelkanäle, so was halt. Evtl. kann man am Tisch dann auch noch eine sogenannte CPU-Halterung anbringen (ob da das Geräuschverhalten optimal ist weiß ich aber nicht).


----------



## RossiCX (16. September 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Also hier mein Couchlehnen-PC in Bildern und einigen Erklärungen und Hinweisen.



Coole Idee  Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## moonlive (16. September 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Alles zusammen entspannte 40€...



gefällt mir *gg*

Wann gibt es sowas nur als "standard" zu kaufen?
Eine gaming marke drauf und WUMM!!! ein Verkaufsschlager.
" Couchmaster  " war gestern.
Beistelltisch mit intigriertem PC,.... selfmade


----------



## gekipptesBit (17. September 2018)

Wer pfiffig ist der macht sich das selbst aus Teilen.


----------

